# 18 hp Evinrude



## ecb223

Hello All, I'm new to this site so bear with me till I get the hang of it.
I purchased a 14 ft Alumacraft F7 last sunday. It had an 18 hp Evinrude on it. 18602c-E13986. I didn't really want this motor ,but it was a package deal. Yesterday I thought I would see if it even ran. So I put it in a barrel of h20, primed the line and she fired up on the 4th pull! Pumps water fine and runs smooth and quiet. I'm really impressed with it because I don't think it has been started since the boat had been registered in 2003. I plan on putting a new water pump in it and taking it to the lake this weekend to try out.

I'm not used to Evinrudes so is there anything I should know about. I've got a Chrysler 6 and a Chrysler 15hp.
thanks


----------



## cajuncook1

ecb223 said:


> Hello All, I'm new to this site so bear with me till I get the hang of it.
> I purchased a 14 ft Alumacraft F7 last sunday. It had an 18 hp Evinrude on it. 18602c-E13986. I didn't really want this motor ,but it was a package deal. Yesterday I thought I would see if it even ran. So I put it in a barrel of h20, primed the line and she fired up on the 4th pull! Pumps water fine and runs smooth and quiet. I'm really impressed with it because I don't think it has been started since the boat had been registered in 2003. I plan on putting a new water pump in it and taking it to the lake this weekend to try out.
> 
> I'm not used to Evinrudes so is there anything I should know about. I've got a Chrysler 6 and a Chrysler 15hp.
> thanks



Well Sir, you have a very well built motor. It's a 1966 Evinrude 18hp outboard. It will push you 14ft Alumacraft quite well.

Marine 2 cycle oil TCW-3 type (your choice on the brand) ....just make sure it is TWC-3 Marine 2cycle oil (The stuff for chain saws and weedeaters is not acceptable)


You must mix your oil and fuel together. Your motor is a 2cycle and does not have a oil reservoir like the 4 cycle engines.(lawner mower type)

Fuel to oil ratio is 50:1 (Never run your motor on straight gas...you will burn up your motor, it needs the oil to lubricate the cylinders, pistons, rings, etc...)

Basically 1 gallon of gas and 2.67 ounces of TWC-3 Marine 2 cycle oil

3 gallons of gas(87oct) and 8 ounces of TWC-3 Marine 2 cycle oil

6 gallons of gas(87oct) and 16 ounces of TWC-3 Marine 2 cycle oil

Mix up the oil and gas well in the tank.

Connect the hose to the tank and then to the motor. (Make sure the bulb portion is connected to the tank and squeeze it until it is somewhat firm)

Your tank has a vent screw (open it up while the motor is running and close it when transporting and storing. Please don't forget to open up the vent when running the motor or outboard will run poorly.

Let me make a suggestion for adding Seafoam along with your gas oil mix. It works great to get the old sludge in the cylinders out and free up the sticks piston ring and improve compression and running condition. Add 2 oz of Seafoam per 1 gallon of Fuel/oil mix for your motor. Mix the fuel and TCW-3 marine oil as directed and then mix in the seafoam. Seafoam is not a oil substitute, it is an additive. (Work really well too)

*Here is a link to Seafoam web site.*

https://www.seafoamsales.com/motor-treatment.html

*Here is some discussion about seafoam* at the AOMCI.org (Antique Outboard Motor Club, Inc) web site.

https://www.aomci.org/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1284000916 



*Here is a link to a parts diagram for your motor and if you should need they certainly supply parts for you.*

https://www.marineengine.com/parts/vintage-evinrude-johnson/278779/catalog.html?https://www.marineengine.com/parts/vintage-evinrude-johnson/278779/27877900001.htm

*Here is a website that you can down load free condense service manuals. Just follow the instructions.*


website for downloadable pdf for your motor
Go to: https://search.ebscohost.com/ <-- (click on this link)

Log in with:

Name: marshall

P.W. : public

click the square box labeled login

-----Go under the Small Engine Repair Reference Center

-----Then select Marine/Boat motors

-----(scroll down to) EVINRUDE/JOHNSON (select this section)

-----(scroll down to) OUTBOARD 18 HP

You should be able to save this pdf file to your computer. If you need you can do a search for adobe acrobat reader on the web and down load a free reader to open to pdf file on your computer.


Last but not least, some general guide line to follow, when waking a sleeping outboard that has not been run in years.

Going to supply a quote from a mechanic about checking out your outboard.


> Awakening a Sleeping Outboard by JB
> Frequently Asked Question (FAQ): I got this motor and it hasn’t been run in several years. What do I need to do to get it going?
> 
> I see a lot of posts from folks who have a motor that has been in storage, belonged to their dad or granddad, or for another reason, hasn’t been started for quite some time. It occurred to me that this would be a good topic for a FAQ. I recently went through most of these steps myself in preparing a motor which hadn’t been used for 15 years. Following is an attempt to provide a concise list of steps, an expanded bullet-list if you will, that have been suggested by the many experts on this forum to prepare that motor for the water.
> 
> First get yourself a manual, there is a ton of help on this board but to be fair, and so that you can learn, a reference book is a must. They can be found for sale on many sites, a few of which are kencook.com, marineengine.com theoutboardwizard.bizhosting.com, maxrules.com, and iboats.com. Although some folks use Seloc or Clymer manuals, they cover a range of engines and sometimes details are omitted. The reprints of the original OMC manuals are the most specific to your particular engine. Get one of them.
> 
> If any steps prove challenging or if there are questions about any of the processes, post a question in the applicable forum here at iboats using the red "search" selection at the top of each forum. You will receive an answer from one or more of the many experienced veterans here.
> 
> Let’s get started.
> 
> Lower Unit – Remove the prop and any fishing line that may be tangled, wound around the prop shaft. If the shaft is splined, apply a coat of marine bearing grease to it before re-installing the prop. If an inspection of the prop indicates any damage that could cause a vibration or imbalance, replace it or have it repaired. The rubber bushing securing the hub to the prop itself may also need replacing, but that probably cannot be determined until boat-tested.
> 
> Remove the drain screw (bottom) from the lower unit and observe the quality of the lube as it exits. If it is milky, there has been water intrusion. If you observe metal shards, there may be gear damage requiring a re-build of the lower unit. If it is empty, there may be other problems. Remove the vent screw (top screw) to allow complete draining. If none of the above mentioned situations exists, fill with lube from the bottom screw hole until lube emerges from the vent hole. Lube should be available from any oil outlet and labeled as suitable for outboard lower units.
> 
> Note: Electric shift lower units require different lube than manual shift units. Check your manual.
> 
> After unit has been filled, replace vent screw using an appropriate new screw-head gasket. Then do the same for the fill screw, trying to prevent as little loss of lube as possible.
> 
> Water Pump – Using your manual as a reference, replace the water pump – if not the complete pump, by all means replace the rubber impeller. This is absolutely necessary on motors of unknown history or on motors that haven’t had a new one in a couple of years. Before re-assembling mid-section (lower leg), see next step.
> 
> Cylinder Walls – If not already, lay the motor so the sparkplugs are up. Remove them and put in a few squirts from an oil can filled with TCW-3 oil. Move the engine around so that the oil will contact cylinder walls. Allow it to soak for a day or two. By hand, rotate the flywheel a couple of times. If it resists rotating, allow to soak longer. When flywheel finally rotates freely, install new sparkplugs.
> 
> Spark – Pull the plug wires from the sparkplugs. Your spark should jump a minimum of a 3/8" gap with a hot thick spark. If it doesn’t, you need maintenance on the ignition system. Check the sparkplug cables for cracked insulation. Otherwise, the needed maintenance will be determined by type and year of motor you’re working on. Refer to your manual. Replace the spark plugs with the manufacturer's recommended plugs, keeping the old ones as spares.
> 
> Wiring – Check all engine wiring for brittle insulation or fraying. This would necessitate re-wiring or installation of a new wiring harness.
> 
> Lubrication – Lube all moving parts including throttle linkage (white lithium) and steering shaft (chassis lube is OK).
> 
> 
> Carburetors – Remove and disassemble carburetor(s). Soak in carb. cleaner or spray with aerosol carb. cleaner, paying particular attention to all small passages and fuel-ways. Blow dry with compressed air, again, paying particular attention to internal passages. Reassemble using an appropriate carburetor rebuild kit. If kit doesn't include a new needle and seat, get one. If the float is cork, replace it with a plastic one. Some kits include them. If the float is plastic, make sure the integrity has not been compromised. Re-install and link and sync according to your manual. Replace all under-cowl fuel lines.
> 
> Fuel pump – Using your manual as reference, remove fuel pump and clean metal parts with carb. cleaner. Install a new fuel pump kit, or replace fuel pump entirely. Replace fuel filter and any vacuum hoses that may be connected.
> 
> Fuel tank – Replace the fuel line along with the squeeze bulb (OEM bulb preferred). Note: on dual-line tank, there is no squeeze bulb. Drain fuel tank. With a flashlight, inspect for dirt, debris, or rust. If OK, rinse and refill with correct fuel/oil mix. If there are quick release connectors on the fuel lines, check the small o-rings at either end. Replace if necessary.
> 
> Controls - If remote control, check throttle and gearshift cables for proper operation. Mine were frayed and rusted and had to be replaced.
> 
> Carburetor Adjustment - For Johnson, Evinrude and Gayle motors with a low speed needle or a low and high speed needle, see the FAQ by Joe Reeves, "Carb Needle Valve Adjustment for Assorted Carb Variations".



Good luck buddy!!! I hope the old girl gives you a wonderful ride and ton of fun!! I have one and she has plenty of power!!!


----------



## ecb223

Hey thanks for all the info I really appreciate it. Hey whats up with this choke? I pull it out and it goes right back in!


----------



## Pappy

There should be a detent that holds the choke in the ON position. Take the cover off and look at the choke linkage while you work the choke.


----------



## ecb223

Oh I see why the choke won't stay out. There is a little plastic part that fell off the lever. Now how in the hell am I going to put this back on! 
I put a new water pump impeller on last night. Napa had one for $14.95. Got a new fuel line ,and put on it. Some moron put an air brake line on it at some point. I'm going to get a fuel pump rebuild kit tomarrow.. 
Should I get a new thermostat for it? Or does it even have one? Spark plugs look new so I will leave them alone for now. 
I bought a can of seafoam today at Tractor Supply. $7.99


----------



## jasper60103

ecb223 said:


> Oh I see why the choke won't stay out. There is a little plastic part that fell off the lever. Now how in the hell am I going to put this back on!
> I put a new water pump impeller on last night. Napa had one for $14.95. Got a new fuel line ,and put on it. Some moron put an air brake line on it at some point. I'm going to get a fuel pump rebuild kit tomarrow..
> Should I get a new thermostat for it? Or does it even have one? Spark plugs look new so I will leave them alone for now.
> I bought a can of seafoam today at Tractor Supply. $7.99



Take a look at the parts diagram for your motor. The link was already provided to you by cajuncook1. Navigate through the pages. It shows all the parts including the thermostat as well as the choke link detent that fell off. I wouldn't replace the thermostat unless you were having problems with it. It easy enough to change out if it stops working, but that's just my opinion.
Enjoy. -jasper


----------



## ecb223

Well sat we took the boat to the lake and the old Evinrude ran like a champ! We didn't have any trouble at all. I put the sea foam in the gas and we used about 3 gallons of fuel all day. I don't know how well it cleaned everything out but I'm not going to change the head gasket till I run at least another full tank of gas through it. 
Thanks or all the advise
Eric


----------



## cajuncook1

ecb223 said:


> Well sat we took the boat to the lake and the old Evinrude ran like a champ! We didn't have any trouble at all. I put the sea foam in the gas and we used about 3 gallons of fuel all day. I don't know how well it cleaned everything out but I'm not going to change the head gasket till I run at least another full tank of gas through it.
> Thanks or all the advise
> Eric




That's great news!!! But I am curious to why you want to change the head gasket?? If it is running fine and the head is getting cooled properly....just leave it alone. (that's just my 2 cents)
Unless there is something I missed in your posting?


----------



## ecb223

Oh sorry I posted in another thread, I noticed a small bead of water develop on the top cyl when I was running it in a barrel of water last week. It didn't do it when we were on the lake so I'll just keep an eye on it for now.


----------



## cajuncook1

ecb223 said:


> Oh sorry I posted in another thread, I noticed a small bead of water develop on the top cyl when I was running it in a barrel of water last week. It didn't do it when we were on the lake so I'll just keep an eye on it for now.




Some water could have shot up from the barrel while you were running the motor....happens sometimes. If you do notice it again and you are sure it is leaking from the cylinder head, check the torque on the cylinder head bolt with a torque wrench. (You can sometimes get a loaner torque wrench from autozone or places like that with a refundable deposit)....make sure it has inch pounds on it.

- torque is 96 to 120 inch-pounds (Please notice I stated *Inch pounds*) equals to 8 to 10 foot pounds of torque.

- Also check on top of the cylinder head where the thermostat is housed and make sure those bolts are snug as well. Item#55 in supplied link below.

https://www.boats.net/parts/search/BRP/EVINRUDE/1968/18802A%201968/POWERHEAD%20GROUP/parts.html

The previous owner could have replaced the thermostat and gasket or cylinder head gasket for whatever reason and may not have re-torque after running the motor.

If you have to re-torque the cylinder head bolts then start at 1/2 torque and make a second pass and then full torque. Use this pattern for tightening the bolts.




This is not the exact reference for your cylinder head but it gives you a general idea.

Glad to hear the motor is running well.....bet it pushed that boat pretty good.

Good luck!


----------



## ecb223

Ok thanks for the info, Yeah she pushed the boat quite well! It surprised us how fast we could go. We were used to my little chrysler 6hp wow what a difference! I think I like the Evinrude.


----------

